# I had the most unbelievable hankering for..,



## InvertFix (Jan 15, 2012)

Some snakes today. 

I got a ball python and a jungle carpet python. 

I miss my Burmese python.  So I figured it was time to get myself a few snakes. 

So now I have two to add to my Invertebrate room. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 15, 2012)

Whoops, forgot some pictures. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 15, 2012)

wow that carpet python is a beauty...


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Jan 15, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> wow that carpet python is a beauty...


I double that..had one of those for a short time....should have kept it!


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 15, 2012)

She's a beauty.  

A little nippy but she's great. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's some more of my jungle carpet python. I named her Cypress. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 16, 2012)

She's trying to steal my ring lol she wouldn't let go. 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 16, 2012)

awesome!!!


----------



## pavel (Jan 16, 2012)

Beautiful snakes!

I saw an absolutely gorgeous leucistic ball python at the last herp show I attended -- but at $1000 it was WAY beyond my means.


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah this gal was only three hundred. But what I would do for some of those more expensive pythons.... 


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

*Updates. *

Thought I would post some more photo's of my herps. I know this started for just snakes I got, but I figure why start another thread when I've got this one. 

Here are a couple of my male Jungle Carpet Python





AND

Here are a few of my darling Ball Python named Pepsi.


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 20, 2012)

Meet Bruce. Bearded Dragon.



These pictures are of my Asian Water Dragons, Jack and Tonks.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 20, 2012)

Gorgeous carpet python!


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 21, 2012)

Shrike said:


> Gorgeous carpet python!


Thanks! He's one of my favorites!


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 22, 2012)

Bruce made me laugh for some reason.  Nice snakes!


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 22, 2012)

Galapoheros said:


> Bruce made me laugh for some reason.  Nice snakes!


I think it's because no one expects him to pop up! Haha thanks! I love my snakes. I still need to upload a few more of my snakes to this thread. I'm just lazy.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

Here's a picture for you guys to see Whomper (crocodilian) on the top. And Jack (Asian Water Dragon) on the bottom.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

*Ohhhh Yeaaaahhhh!*

Before I forget, this is my newest snake. I bought him with the theory that if I bought a new one, the JCP would come back from it's escapade. And it did! So this is Q, my albino banana king snake.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 1, 2012)

Awesome pics, Fix.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

catfishrod69 said:


> Awesome pics, Fix.


Thanks, John.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

*Whoops*

Here are a few more photographs of pepsi and a couple with Pepsi and my son.


----------



## catfishrod69 (May 1, 2012)

Awesome pics. Keep em coming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lizardminion (May 1, 2012)

Your herps are beautiful! 
I adore your water dragons and your new banana albino king snake.


----------



## InvertFix (May 1, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> Your herps are beautiful!
> I adore your water dragons and your new banana albino king snake.


Thank you very much! I adore them too!


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

*Another new baby!!!! :d*

So last night I went out and obtained myself a new member of my family. 
I've named him King Stub. hehehe I also call him shovel head. ah haha


----------



## grayzone (May 7, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> Before I forget, this is my newest snake. I bought him with the theory that if I bought a new one, the JCP would come back from it's escapade. And it did! So this is Q, my albino banana king snake.
> View attachment 102823
> 
> View attachment 102824


 hey I.F  does the BKS rattle its tale mimicing a rattle snake like its cousin the CALI KING? either way , that is a cool lookin snake. i used to own a cali when i was younger. King snakes are awesome


----------



## InvertFix (May 7, 2012)

grayzone said:


> hey I.F  does the BKS rattle its tale mimicing a rattle snake like its cousin the CALI KING? either way , that is a cool lookin snake. i used to own a cali when i was younger. King snakes are awesome


He does indeed rattle his tail.  he's begining to calm down now though. The bks is just a morph of the cali king I thought? And mine just happens to be an albino as well. I could be way off base on that one though, I don't know too much about morphs and all that, just how to take care of them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (May 10, 2012)

*More Photographs of Shovel Head *

Thought I'd post a few more photos of my Kenyan Sand Boa.


----------



## AmysAnimals (May 10, 2012)

I love all your snakes and lizards! They are lovely!  =)


----------



## InvertFix (May 13, 2012)

AmysAnimals said:


> I love all your snakes and lizards! They are lovely!  =)


Thank you so much.  I have some photos of my new red tail boa to post tomorrow as well. She's a sweety pie.


----------



## InvertFix (May 14, 2012)

*Columbian Red Tail Boa*

This is my girl. I have yet to decide on a name, but I kind of like the name Mustachio. Haha 








Ohhhh and here is a photo of her making her escape. She loves her bath time, but when she decides she's done, she is absolutely done. She even lets the water out on her own and pulls towels into the tub. She's a character.


----------



## InvertFix (May 16, 2012)

*This is No Name*

This Yellow Pastel B.P was a rescue on my part. He was dropped of at my house skinny and malnourished, he had a shed stuck on him so bad that there were layers of other sheds, his eyecaps were wrinkled and plastered to his eyes, he was dehydrated and on top of that he had mouth rot! This boy is thriving now and finally catching up to the size he needs to be.


----------



## InvertFix (May 21, 2012)

My JCP was popping on out for a photo. Well... Actually he popped out to see what I was doing when I rehoused some pokies, he's staring intently at an enclosure I put on the shelf.


----------



## lizardminion (May 22, 2012)

I like how quickly your collection grows. lol If only can I get a new reptile like, every other week! 
You should post a pic of both your BPs together for a normal/pastel comparison. I've also lost track of what all you have...
An albino banana Cali King, a kenyan sand boa, a dwarf caiman, 2 chinese water dragons, a jungle carpet python, a boa constrictor, a pastel and a normal ball python, and a bearded dragon, correct?


----------



## Shrike (May 23, 2012)

Mustachio:  a very fitting name.  Gorgeous boa!


----------



## InvertFix (May 23, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I like how quickly your collection grows. lol If only can I get a new reptile like, every other week!
> You should post a pic of both your BPs together for a normal/pastel comparison. I've also lost track of what all you have...
> An albino banana Cali King, a kenyan sand boa, a dwarf caiman, 2 chinese water dragons, a jungle carpet python, a boa constrictor, a pastel and a normal ball python, and a bearded dragon, correct?


I also have another ball python, it's still a baby though! Technically it's not mine (I do care for it though), I bought it for my mother in law on mothers day.  She wanted a snake after I got the red tail boa. 

I also have about ten leopard geckos.  :

OH! And I finally gave in on Friday and got myself a pacman frog haha
The amount of herps I have doesn't compare to my inverts though. They're my true loves. hehe



Shrike said:


> Mustachio:  a very fitting name.  Gorgeous boa!


Thanks, Shrike! I love her. <3


----------



## astraldisaster (May 24, 2012)

Your herps are all so gorgeous and adorable! <3


----------



## InvertFix (May 25, 2012)

astraldisaster said:


> Your herps are all so gorgeous and adorable! <3


Thank you! <3


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 23, 2012)

*Whew, it's been a while...*

I was starting to get withdrawals from not getting anything new. 
Just kidding. BUT, I've got this lovely gal now. <3 



Frisky gal eh? hahaha


----------



## grayzone (Jul 23, 2012)

wow IF that last one is awesome. what is it.. i love the yellow and the rest of its coloration


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 23, 2012)

Just a reticulated python. Normal.  
But man she is gorgeous. And she has the most beautiful vibrant orange eyes lol her eyes remind me of Halloween.


----------



## Deftones90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Carpets are all I keep now. They're such great snakes to keep.


----------



## Risky (Jul 23, 2012)

Bruce was my favorite and I don't even care for bearded dragons.  Very cool collection though!  And now for side notes:  We have the same black, white and grey comforter and any chance you could take a pic of your comic wall?  Did you go to ComicCon this year?  It was awesome!


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 27, 2012)

Deftones90 said:


> Carpets are all I keep now. They're such great snakes to keep.


My carpet had been awefuly moody lately. He even started constricting my hand the other night. I'll have to post photos later.


----------



## InvertFix (Jul 27, 2012)

Risky said:


> Bruce was my favorite and I don't even care for bearded dragons.  Very cool collection though!  And now for side notes:  We have the same black, white and grey comforter and any chance you could take a pic of your comic wall?  Did you go to ComicCon this year?  It was awesome!


I have comic walls lol I'll post some later on. And no I had to work. I was so sad. Had an awesome display and didn't even get to go. ((


----------



## Risky (Jul 28, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I have comic walls lol I'll post some later on. And no I had to work. I was so sad. Had an awesome display and didn't even get to go. ((


There's always next year!  What did you have for a display btw?


----------



## Perentie (Jul 30, 2012)

nice carpet, mines a Queensland coastal and about 7' my favorite pt besides my dog. oh and nice pet rock :biggrin:


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 8, 2013)

*Helllllooooo!*

I need to get active again, I am paying for a subscription I just renewed anyways lol

So here's a photo of my Reticulated python, Pixel. I hope all is well! :laugh:



And here are a few of Mr. Bandit, my male Pin-Stripe Ball Python. 




He's such a cutie. :giggle:


----------



## antinous (Apr 9, 2013)

Love the retic! And the pinstripe is so cute haha


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 10, 2013)

theReptileGuy said:


> Love the retic! And the pinstripe is so cute haha


Thank you so much! Bandit is quite the little cutie haha and my retic is such a sweetheart.

---------- Post added 04-10-2013 at 01:48 PM ----------




Arachtion said:


> And last but by no means least 0.1 Python molorus bittivatus named "Gid-gids", small snake (well 4 and a half foot isn't small but as a Burm she's still a baby) big personality, as you can see she sometimes thinks she is a cobra :cute:


Hey Arachtion, I realize it's not too clear, but this thread is my personal thread to keep up to date on all of my personal collection. You have quite a few very beautiful snakes and I appreciate the share, however you may want to start your own herp thread. 

Fix


----------



## zonbonzovi (Apr 10, 2013)

^Yes, as Fix stated.  Please refrain from hijacking others' threads unless you have their permission to do so

-The Management

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 10, 2013)

zonbonzovi said:


> ^Yes, as Fix stated.  Please refrain from hijacking others' threads unless you have their permission to do so
> 
> -The Management


Thanks!


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry, I didn't realise it was exclusively yours...


----------



## Shell (Apr 10, 2013)

*Mod Note*



Arachtion said:


> Sorry, I didn't realise it was exclusively yours...


I moved them into a new thread of your own. 

Back on topic, nice new pics Fix


----------



## InvertFix (Apr 10, 2013)

Arachtion said:


> Sorry, I didn't realise it was exclusively yours...


It's alright. I wasn't being spiteful or anything. As I said, it wasn't very clear as my name isn't in the title of the thread. I do like the photos you shared! I was just being considerate to the fact you may wish to have your own thread or post to a thread that was a community one! 

---------- Post added 04-10-2013 at 07:49 PM ----------




Shell said:


> Back on topic, nice new pics Fix


Thank you very much, Shell! I hope all is well!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arachtion (Apr 11, 2013)

InvertFix said:


> It's alright. I wasn't being spiteful or anything. As I said, it wasn't very clear as my name isn't in the title of the thread. I do like the photos you shared! I was just being considerate to the fact you may wish to have your own thread or post to a thread that was a community one!
> 
> ---------- Post added 04-10-2013 at 07:49 PM ----------
> 
> ...


No problem  thanks, and nice snakes, love the retic, such bold snakes!


----------

